
Coronavirus Cases Strain New York City Hospitals - ddlatham
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-cases-strain-new-york-city-hospitals-were-getting-pounded-11584719908
======
private23041
I am pretty nervous about sticking this out in the city but feel it's my least
bad option right now. It sounds like Wuhan cases peaked 1-mo after draconian
shelter-in-place measures were installed.[0]

There is no evidence our quarantine will be as aggressive and I fear it will
be inadequate. Public transportation is still running. We're already at ~4000
cases.[1] Domestic cases are doubling every two days.[2]

Does anybody have some optimism about the situation here in NYC?

[0] [https://www.ibtimes.com/italy-coronavirus-lockdown-not-
enoug...](https://www.ibtimes.com/italy-coronavirus-lockdown-not-enough-says-
china-healthcare-staff-stop-counting-2943402)

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/nyregion/coronavirus-
nyc....](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc.html)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/sama/status/1241035936911130624?s=20](https://twitter.com/sama/status/1241035936911130624?s=20)

~~~
zachguo
Presumptive patients with mild symptoms have to be separated from the healthy
population by moving them into quarantine hotels or yellow-zone makeshift
hospitals. Or you will still see family transmissions.

